

Life is quantum - foolrush
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/quantum-biology-the-uncanny-order-of-life/

======
ca98am79
The book "Biocentrism" is pretty awesome and goes into detail to propose a
theory about life/consciousness and quantum mechanics

